# Static Logo Image Eraser



## redhat (Oct 14, 2003)

I would love it if TiVo would identify a station logo image or a static advertisement placed on top of the program and eliminate it or blacken it. My TV screen tends to burn when a constant, non-moving image is displayed over a long period of time. I believe the networks don't really care if their loyal subscribers have their TV damaged watching their shows. They think burning logos or ads into the eyeballs of the viewers helps build audience counts and therefore more ad revenue. I completely stopped watching The Tonight Show because of this. It seems possible for TiVo to drop the brightness or erase any static logo to protect the customer's TV screen from static image burn-ins.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

DScaler has a nice filter that does this for station bugs, if you don't mind feeding your TiVo output through your PC (at S-Video resolution).

I bet you could pull a TiVo file off the box, run it through and put it back as a batch file with the right technology applied.

As far as TiVo doing this themselves, I fear it would fall under the "unauthorized modifications to copyrighted material" end of things.


----------

